# Huff Post's "Top 100 Canadian Songs"



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Not exactly my list, but here's what the Huff Post thinks:

100 Greatest Canadian Songs Ever!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Definitely not your usual picks, some classic ones for sure such as Snowbird, and there are some bands in there I didn't even know were Canadian. I am trying to make my way through a bunch of them. It's too bad that HuffPost didn't check there video links before posting because there are some "removed for copyright" or "video doesn't exist" errors.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Food for thought. It struck me as being skewed towards modern times - which, quite frankly, I find refreshing. Maybe I missed them as I quickly skimmed it, but I was surprised by the omissions of The Guess Who, The 5 Man Electrical Band, and Blood, Sweat, and Tears. Personally I would have liked to see Max Webster in there too...

Some great tunes for sure!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

They did say they could go on for a long time so they limited it to 1950 and later, but there are definitely some others, like Max Webster or Kim Mitchell, that I could see on that list. Glenn Gould, Oscar Peterson, the list goes on and on.

But for the love of God, to omit Yosh and Stan is a crime


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Gotta throw in some Rash


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Couldn't be bothered to click on the link - I know what's gonna be on 90% of it. Same ol' same ol'. Just like the Rolling Stone popularity lists. I'm sure Devin isn't represented anyways, and I don't know of 'betterer' Canadian music than that. 

While the whole world tells me red is the best color, I still prefer green. When someone can explain to me how one color can be 'best', perhaps they can expand the explanation to include sounds/music as well? Things that make me go: hmmmmmmmm............


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

High/Deaf - you might actually be surprised at this one.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Seasons in the Sun by Terry Jacks included? I didn't click.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it's a cool list & opens up lots of dialogue which may be more the point.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't mine hearing about new stuff, getting exposed to new artists, but I don't think music should be competitive. A list of great Canadian songs (or, more accurately, great songs written by Canadians) is fine in concept but when you put a number on it - 50, 75, 100, whatever - to me that becomes competitive. Like they had 45 good ones so they padded it to 50. So they either become extra-inclusionary or exclusionary. IMO, it should just be a list of good songs.

And Devin Townsend, my favorite Canadian - no, strike that - my favorite musical artist in the world. Has been for 25 years now. And he just keeps getting better and better. And he is kind of amusing as well. But I know my taste does not run parallel with the world for the most part. So I get miffed when good music is ignored because some scribe has never been exposed to it - or just doesn't 'get it'.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thrush Hermit - from the back of the film, glad to see this one on there!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice to see the Demics - New York City on the list. I'm in 3 bands and cover this in all of them


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Is Seasons in the Sun by Terry Jacks included? I didn't click.


..
tee hee ..the Flipside of that single..."Put The Bone In "


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Couldn't be bothered to click on the link - I know what's gonna be on 90% of it. Same ol' same ol'. Just like the Rolling Stone popularity lists. I'm sure Devin isn't represented anyways, and I don't know of 'betterer' Canadian music than that.
> 
> While the whole world tells me red is the best color, I still prefer green. When someone can explain to me how one color can be 'best', perhaps they can expand the explanation to include sounds/music as well? Things that make me go: hmmmmmmmm............


The only such list that makes any sense to me is the one I would compile.

Whether it's the same old / same old, or someone's esoteric list ommitting some of the best and including their obscure personal tastes, I always shake my head.

I listen to new (and old) music via various media. If I like it, it's because I like it, not because a list suggested that I should.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It seemed more like "name 100 Canadian artists" to me. 

Unless you're just pushing Canadiana there's no way Jane Sibbery or Parachute Club should be in there - heck, Mary Margaret O'Hara deserves a spot if that's the case.

And where oh where was Kim Mitchell/ Max Webster?????????????


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can see Parachute Club being in there, or at least that song. It's not an artist list, it's a song list. That song was HUGE back in the day. Jane Sibbery? Not so much.

I thought the restriction of one song per artist allowed some into the list that might otherwise have been ignored. It's nice to stumble across something unexpected, or something that you didn't realize was by a Canadian.

But yeah...there were some GLARING omissions. Several (Guess Who, Terry Jacks etc.) have already been mentioned as not being on the list, I'm surprised Honeymoon Suite wasn't represented. I still enjoy hearing them when they pop on the radio. What about Jeff Healey? See The Light didn't merit inclusion?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

The article really lacked qualification as to why any particular song/artist was chosen.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Unless you're just pushing Canadiana there's no way Jane Sibbery or Parachute Club should be in there - heck, Mary Margaret O'Hara deserves a spot if that's the case.


I too can see Parachute Club. And I'm certainly no Jane Sibbery fan, but in some demographics she was (is?) huge.

Obviously they didn't consult middle-aged, white men for this list (unlike most lists).


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I can see Parachute Club being in there, or at least that song. It's not an artist list, it's a song list. That song was HUGE back in the day. Jane Sibbery? Not so much.
> 
> I thought the restriction of one song per artist allowed some into the list that might otherwise have been ignored. It's nice to stumble across something unexpected, or something that you didn't realize was by a Canadian.
> 
> But yeah...there were some GLARING omissions. Several (Guess Who, Terry Jacks etc.) have already been mentioned as not being on the list, I'm surprised Honeymoon Suite wasn't represented. I still enjoy hearing them when they pop on the radio. What about Jeff Healey? See The Light didn't merit inclusion?


"Rise Up" peaked at #9 in Canada and was not released in any other country. The "Chutes" were popular in the 80's for their ska-infused tunes. If they should be on the list then they should be way below Fludd, Red Ryder, Steppenwolf, Holly Cole, Gowan, Glass Tiger, Max, Lighthouse, Doucette, and on and on.

and you're bang on with Healey - that's a big wtf!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not on country song in the bunch and the Guess Who had only one song in the whole list as did Anne Murray and Gordon Lightfoot. This is probably the worst top 100 list I have ever seen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not enough Kim Mitchell or Trooper but still probably the best list I've ever seen.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A list of shite. There were some good ones but the a lot of the "indie" and "R&B" stuff I had never heard of before and was not at all impressed with the vids of these unknowns.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

To be honest, I didn't even look at the list.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

With a band name possibly adapted from this real Canadian band-


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Not on country song in the bunch and the Guess Who had only one song in the whole list as did Anne Murray and Gordon Lightfoot. This is probably the worst top 100 list I have ever seen.


There was only one on the list by those artists because the criteria for the list limited the number of songs to one per artist. It was intentional.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> There was only one on the list by those artists because the criteria for the list limited the number of songs to one per artist. It was intentional.


In that case, the list was mistitled.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well maybe title "The 100 Best Canadian Songs Limited To One Per Artist And Produced After 1950" was already taken...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Well maybe title "The 100 Best Canadian Songs Limited To One Per Artist And Produced After 1950 *and not including Country*" was already taken...


Fixed............................. and as per Vadsy, where was Thundermug's Africa? How about Crowbar's What A Feelin?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well my title is JUST the right length. Yours is MUCH too long to be practical. Geez...get a grip.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

delete


----------

